# Réseau Ed2k : Une alternative à aMule ?



## Gnk (14 Avril 2007)

Salut,

Je viens d'&#233;cumer pas mal de pages de recherches et je me vois dans l'obligation de cr&#233;er un post pour avoir une r&#233;ponse &#224; mes interrogations :

Existe-il, sur Mac OS X, des clients utilisant le r&#233;seau ed2k ou multiprotocles (BT, Gnutella...) &#224; part aMule ?


Je cherche, je cherche, et je ne trouve rien.

Je dois r&#233;cup&#233;rer un truc via P2P et on m'impose ce r&#233;seau, cependant sur mon mac aMule fonctionne mal...

Merci de vos conseils.


Gnk


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Avril 2007)

Gnk a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> JE viens d'écumer pas mal de pages de recherches et je me vois dans l'obligation de créer un post pour avoir une réponse à mes interrogations :
> 
> ...



Tss tss tss, en tête du forum Internet, il y a un fil réservé à ces questions.


----------



## Gnk (14 Avril 2007)

Non,non, non, en tête du forum, il y a "P2P : Sujet unique" qui fait 19 réponses mais rien de ma question n'y fait référence.

Ensuite, viennent des posts avec soucis de FAI.


J'ai beau utilisé la fonction recherche et tout ça, rien du tout !


----------



## arcank (14 Avril 2007)

Gnk a dit:


> Non,non, non, en tête du forum, il y a "P2P : Sujet unique" qui fait 19 réponses mais rien de ma question n'y fait référence.
> 
> Ensuite, viennent des posts avec soucis de FAI.
> 
> ...


Poste quand m&#234;me dans le fil unique P2P.
Tu dis qu'il n'y a pas de r&#233;ponse &#224; ta questions dans les 19 r&#233;ponses, et bien pose ta question, &#231;a relancera le fil !


----------



## Gnk (14 Avril 2007)

Merci, alors je m'en vais là bas...


----------



## spleen (14 Avril 2007)

Sur Mac, à part Amule, je crois qu'il y a Overnet sur réseau Ed2k.
Il y a aussi Shareaza, mais uniquement sous Windows.
Cela dit, si Amule fonctionne mal sur ton Mac, je ne pense pas qu'un autre client comme Overnet marchera mieux (ils fonctionnent généralement tous de la même façon).
Tu devrais vérifier ta configuration...


----------



## Gnk (14 Avril 2007)

Je vais tenter une réinstallation alors...


----------



## spleen (14 Avril 2007)

Sans aller forcément jusqu'à réinstaller, vérifie déja que les ports paramétrés dans la Mule sont correctement ouverts dans ton modem/routeur (ça résout déja pas mal de soucis, notamment les problèmes de low id).
Si tu as un pare-feu activé, même chose.


----------

